

Ask HN: Rate my value proposition - clinton

Looking for feedback on the following:<p>UserMetrix helps companies build software that pleases more users, with less development effort; this is achieved by combining application analytics, with classical error logging and novel usability logging.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts on if you think this would be useful and feedback on the general concept.
======
rcfox
<product> accomplishes <generic goal> with the bonus of <unsubstantiated
claim>. It uses <meaningless term #1>, <meaningless term #2> and <meaningless
term #3>.

I'm not trying to be mean. It's just that blurbs like this tell the reader
very little about the product. If you want to give a very short description,
say very specifically what it does, not how it does it or how you think it
might be used.

~~~
clinton
Very fair point - I found it difficult to condense the proposition while still
providing all the details. Perhaps I could lengthen the proposition, i.e. have
I tried to make it too short?

------
jefflinwood
I think that's pretty vague.

I took a look at your sample report (<http://usermetrix.com/projects/2>) and
your home page, and it looks like you have a combination of Java AOP logging
and exception logging to a database, and then you make a report based on that?
Is there anything "actionable" in the report?

So the people buying this service will be Java end-user app developers and
their managers, no one else will really need it?

How about: "UserMetrix lets Java and Android developers measure feature
adoption and exception message trends across applications to pinpoint
usability and functional problems before your users notice"

~~~
clinton
Hey Jeff,

Thanks for taking the time to work that up - your value proposition is a huge
improvement.

Currently Java end-user app developers and their managers is very much the
target audience.

The biggest thing that is actionable in the report is the most likely
reproduction steps - see <http://usermetrix.com/log_messages/8805/error> for
an example.

Provides developers with a huge head start on narrowing down and pinpointing
the root cause of a problem rather than just the symptom, NPE or whatever.

~~~
jefflinwood
Great! Glad I could help!

You should probably tie software versions (of the app being instrumented) into
your tracking and reporting as well, so if errors are still being thrown,
that's because the user's on 2.0 and the bug is fixed in 2.0.1

------
ampelmann
I have to agree with the others that it's very vague. However the usability
logging to make better software got me interested because I am starting a
software in a similar field. Can I reach you via OpenSHAPA?

~~~
clinton
You can reach me via contact _at_ usermetrix _dot_ com

------
jcr
Your stated "value proposition" is too vague. The only thing implying the use
of "metrics" to achieve the goal is the company name, "UserMetrix," but that
leaves one to wonder, "What metrics?"

------
toumhi
too vague but also too weak: "that pleases more users" (weak formulation,
vague statement). Be bolder than that! Be specific, and focus more on benefits
than features. Also, your target group is not well-defined enough
("companies"). Good luck!

------
lachyg
Don't want to be harsh or anything, but I still don't know what you do.

~~~
clinton
Honest feedback is exactly what I am looking for, I have struggled to convey
the concept with just words alone.

Here is a sample report that my application generates:
<http://usermetrix.com/projects/2> Hopefully this makes it a little clearer,
and perhaps might give you a few thoughts on how I might do a better job
conveying the concept?

------
magee
awful... this is a value proposition to who? Investors, Users, the world at
large? I don't know how you make whos life easier and why should I pay for
it..

~~~
clinton
Thanks for the frank feedback, here is some more content I have been working
on for an 'about' section:

UserMetrix combines application analytics with error and usability logging,
allowing you to instrument your software to seamlessly capture user feedback.

Data is collated in a central location, providing you with:

Analytics A high level summary of your application's popularity and stability.

Decision Support Problem prevalence allows you to focus on the issues
affecting users the most.

Improved Error Reporting Details of application errors that include how to
reproduce problems with ease, simplifying debugging.

Supported platforms: Java, Android

Does this convey the target audience a little better?

